# Which bike advice: Marin v Specialized



## adampom (15 Jun 2009)

So planning on finally getting a bike this week and cannot decide.

Marin Belvedere v Specialized Sirrus Elite

Or in Cycle Surgery link form:

http://www.cyclesurgery.com/1027737/Marin-Belvedere.html

v

http://www.cyclesurgery.com/1027998/Specialized-Sirrus-Elite.html

The Marin is a bit lighter and cheaper, but the Specialized apparently has better components. The marin looks cooler too.

Any opinions to help me out. I'm going to give them both a quick ride to see as well, but any advice will help. (p.s. I'll be doing a 12 mile commute, so quite a way)


----------



## cannondale boy (15 Jun 2009)

They are both good bikes but if i were you and this IMHO i would go for the specialized sirrus just as i purchased one a couple of months ago as i wanted a new commuter bike. The carbon forks and seat stays are brilliant especially if you go over some pot holes you don't feel the shocks going through the bike as you would through a full aluminum bike.

I still have a cannondale bad boy for my commute, but its heavier, and slower than the specialized. Can't remember the last time i used my cannondale . I've def enjoyed the ride with the sirrus, and i do like the flat bar for looking out for traffic better. I do use drops though, if i am going for longer journeys, but as my commute is a 12 mile round trip, this bike ticks all the right boxes. Just to let you know the sirrus weighs at 10.7kgs (it does i remembered last night lol) if i remember correctly from a bike cat. 

I would pop into a edinburgh bicycle shop soon as they are having a 15% weekend this week. Or order online. hope this helps.


----------



## adampom (15 Jun 2009)

mmm.... I think basically everything seems to say Specialized. I don't know why the Marin appeals to me so much as I really know nothing about bikes. I think it's that the frame looks cooler.

With other sports gear I only buy Nike (or Adidas at a push), I think that probably describes me.

Anyone with a Marin out there to put up the case for them?


----------



## cannondale boy (16 Jun 2009)

I haven't had a marin, but hopefully someone can shed some light on this topic. I did look at marin bikes (the marin lucas valley) before looking at the sirrus, and they do have a nice selection, but not sure what they are like to ride?


----------



## twowheelsgood (16 Jun 2009)

I've had a Marin commuter bike for 11 years now and it's been brilliant.

Back then Marin's hybrids were better than anyone's. These day all the major players are more or less the same.

The only thing I notice is the Marin's riding position looks a little more agressive, but that could be a trick of the geometry.

I'd try and ride both. I'd also compare the wheelsets used as this, long term makes the most difference to a satisfactory workhorse.


----------



## Ariadne (16 Jun 2009)

I would probably go for the Specialized because of the components being better - but I ride a Marin (Muirwoods) to work and it's a lovely bike - a bit heavy but a lovely smooth ride. I second what twowheelsgood says about riding them: you might find one just feels much better for you, and that's more important than anything else.


----------



## Batzman (16 Jun 2009)

I've got a Marin (Lucas Valley) which is an excellent bike for commuting - no problems after 6600km. the only difference between the belvedere that I can see is that the lucas valley has carbon seatstays. so the ride might be a bit harder. I found the lucas valley to be extremely comfortable as well...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2009)

Spesh! Spesh! Spesh! Spesh!
Lovely spesh! Wonderful spesh!
Spesh spe-e-e-e-e-sh spesh spe-e-e-e-e-sh spesh.
Lovely spesh! Lovely spesh! Lovely spesh! Lovely spesh!
Spesh spesh spesh spesh! 

I'm a big fan of their bikes as you can maybe tell.


----------



## Twanger (16 Jun 2009)

I have a specialized Sirrus elite and it's great in every respect. Comfortable, fast (tho' not road bike fast - but I have no problem keeping up with the traffic) and with excellent acceleration. And first rate brakes, which I am grateful for! I don't know the Marins, but I am very happy with my sirrus.


----------



## Maz (16 Jun 2009)

Twanger said:


> I have a specialized Sirrus elite and it's great in every respect. Comfortable, fast (tho' not road bike fast - but I have no problem keeping up with the traffic) and with excellent acceleration. And first rate brakes, which I am grateful for! I don't know the Marins, but I am very happy with my sirrus.


Ditto. I have the Specialized Sirrus Elite and agree with the above.


----------



## 008 (16 Jun 2009)

I tried the Marin Fairfax and Lucas Valley a couple of years ago together with the Sirrus Elite and Genesis Day 2. All very good bikes... on paper.

In the end, I bought the Sirrus as it just 'felt right' even though 'on paper' I thought it was lacking behind the others. I found the ride too harsh on the Genesis and both the Marins just didn't feel right, can't put my finger on it, just didn't feel right, for me.

Just goes to show... you got to ride them before deciding.


----------



## Twanger (17 Jun 2009)

Feel right is right. I was thinking that this morning as I was riding over those cobbles outside Methodist central hall just west of Parliament Square....the sirrus seems to soak up road shock like no bike I have ever had before.


----------



## Sprocket Dog (17 Jun 2009)

cannondale boy said:


> The carbon forks and seat stays are brilliant especially if you go over some pot holes you don't feel the shocks going through the bike as you would through a full aluminum bike.


I never knew that a carbon fork helped absorb bumps/shocks - ta.


----------



## Twanger (17 Jun 2009)

Sprocket Dog said:


> I never knew that a carbon fork helped absorb bumps/shocks - ta.



Apparently they have shock absorbing inserts. I dunno. What I do know is that the elite does soak up road shock very well. If not the magic little inserts in the fork and seat stays, then it's the pixies living in the bottom bracket.......

Just as a matter of interest, what mojo are carbon forks meant to have?


----------



## adampom (20 Jun 2009)

So I chose....

The Specialized!

Gave em both a little 10 minute spin round the block and the Specialized just felt right. 

Now waiting for work to sort out cycle scheme... thankfully I'm going to Glastonbury next week so will only have to endure the tube on Monday and Tuesday, and then when I go back the following Wednesday hopefully I'll be able to pick up my brand new Specialized Sirrus Elite!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprocket Dog (22 Jun 2009)

Twanger said:


> of interest, what mojo are carbon forks meant to have?


From a motorcycling POV, carbon bits are second only to titanium and it's all to do with strength relative to weight...... I think.


----------

